# An Original 15J Hacking Sturmanskie.



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Just received this Lovely original Sturmanskie,of a great seller from Uzbekistan,thank you Alexander.It is becoming increasingly hard to find these iconic watches,in this original and untouched condition.

There are so many Frankens out there,i thought i would post an original.

This one[unusually] still has its original lume,the dial has not been retouched and it still has its lovely blued hands.also, note the pillow crown.

The movement has Geneva stripes,i have another earlier version that is plain,both are correct.The movement, manufacture numbe,r should have five figures,and the date of manufacture should be between 49/54.there should not be any figures on the ratchet wheel[clear]

Being one my favourite Russian watch types,this particular one keeps stunning time.

http://imageshack.us.../dscf1529e.jpg/

http://imageshack.us.../dscf1527l.jpg/

http://imageshack.us.../dscf15271.jpg/

I am sorry i cant seem to get rid of the adverts and just have plain photos,as per my blog.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent, a watch I`d love to have in my collection B)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A stunning watch Russ, & like you say hard to get hold of, it is big money for the Franken creators & lots of buyers are getting caught out.

Thanks for sharing Russ its a peach!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations Russ, a Russian classic if ever there was one.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Russ :yes:

50 years old & look at the movement, bet your smiling!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

mach,Martin,Dazzer, Alan.

Thank you so much for your kind comments.I love these watches.i am wearing it now,ticks all of my boxes,nice size,easy to read and lots of history.

I shall be putting it on an hand made leather Nato type strap,[probably sacriledge,but one of the best strap types,i have found for these watches,protects against moisture ingress through caseback].

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Great watch, congrats! :russian:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank You, Anna,

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here the pics Russ


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah.. Thats Better.

Many Thanks Martin.

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I had one of these; lovely watch.

I put mine on a brown 'bund' for a similar reason to you- protection for the rear of the case, also to protect the edges of the case from knocks.

I found a vintage Russian bund with a button picture of Gagarin in it - bit kitsch but looked good.

Enjoy.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks Chris.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

a real beauty ! I had one once which looked like it had been on the outside of the re-entry capsule... bund is the way to go on these


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks Xantiagib,yes,the bunds do look great,but unfortunately,i cant get on with them on my wrist,i have ordered a quality military leather type strap,off a company specialising in them,i have one already on a rare Russian Vinage diver.I will post up pictures when i receive it.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Russ Cook said:


> Many Thanks Xantiagib,yes,the bunds do look great,but unfortunately,i cant get on with them on my wrist,i have ordered a quality military leather type strap,off a company specialising in them,i have one already on a rare Russian Vinage diver.I will post up pictures when i receive it.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Just a quick update and photo,have now received strap,very pleased with the result,very comfortable.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Russ Cook said:


> Just a quick update and photo,have now received strap,very pleased with the result,very comfortable.


Looks good & set's the dial off nicely Russ. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That looks great Russ, really suits the watch


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you Alan and Martin.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

